# Can you breed a Lamancha doe to a Saanen buck?



## auntdinana (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm selling my LM doe and have a buyer interested but she is concerned that her large Saanen buck is too large for my doe. Do any of you know if that is a problem?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We know dairies where all breeds of does are bred to saanen bucks so replacement daughters were part saanen, including in Mexico. We did it the opposite, breeding all our does in the dairy half to LaMancha bucks for hybrid vigor and biggy for us was will to milk in our heat. No problems. Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Go ahead. I breed that cross and I have a large Saanen buck. Don't expect ears, though! That La Mancha gene is dominate.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

How big is your Lamancha doe?


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We had a batch of LM and LM crosses that were bred to a Saanen buck before we got them. Kiddings went great, and every batch had at least one all white kid and one kid with no ears.


----------



## HeritageFarm (May 4, 2010)

I'd say if the Saanan buck is very much bigger, she could have birthing problems. She might not, but that would be something I'd look out for.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Except the size of the buck himself has nothing to do with the size he throws in kids. Our LaMancha buck Shuttle threw some scarry large kids! No way would you ever breed him to a FF, or some of the more old fashioned smaller LaMancha lines. Vicki


----------



## HeritageFarm (May 4, 2010)

Well, I was gonna mention that... Some bucks get really huge but don't throw too big of kids that they get stuck.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I bred my 9 year old LaMancha doe (black sundgau) to a HUGE Saanen. I absolutely love the doeling that resulted. She will be a year old in July, and she's bigger than her dam.

No problems when she and her brother were born.

The color of the Saanen was dominant, but the LaMancha ears are dominant, as mentioned.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a large reg Saanen and I do use him, but would not on a yearling basically because a yearling cannot support him, though he did breed one when he broke into their pen  I now have a Purebred La Mancha buck, I decided that if you can't beat 'em; join 'em. Tried for 10 years to get my ears back! No Luck.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

On May 5th my LaMancha doe ff had twin doelings 1/2 Saanen they are both big and healthy all white with them elf ears that I hate :crazy
JoAnn


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww, elf ears are cute!


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

Jo~* said:


> On May 5th my LaMancha doe ff had twin doelings 1/2 Saanen they are both big and healthy all white with them elf ears that I hate :crazy
> JoAnn


My brother-in-law keeps insisting that they look like aliens. I think it actually really bothers him.


----------



## HeritageFarm (May 4, 2010)

Someone said they look like shrek ears, haha!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a set of twin does with very nice elf ears. Their sire was a reg. LaMancha and their dam was a % Boer. They are beautiful does. I think of elf ears as "The Mark of the LaMancha" and I like seeing it on meat goats because you at least know what you got. Other breeds do not have so tenacious a mark.


----------

